# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Naso elegans

## João Castelo

Naso elegans

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Acanthuridae
Alimentação: Herbívoro mas também aceita alimentos de origem animal
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 50 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 600 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 1

----------

